
Coronavirus may have escaped from Chinese Bio Lab - Trisell
https://nypost.com/2020/02/22/dont-buy-chinas-story-the-coronavirus-may-have-leaked-from-a-lab/
======
MilnerRoute
This is in the "LIVING" section of the New York Post. (That's why it's got all
these colloquisms like "Read that again!" and "You heard me right!")

It was written by Steven Mosher, a founding member of "The Committee on the
Present Danger: China." And he's flogging a discredited conspiracy theory.

[https://science.slashdot.org/story/20/02/21/2257228/scientis...](https://science.slashdot.org/story/20/02/21/2257228/scientists-
condemn-conspiracy-theories-about-origin-of-coronavirus-outbreak)

------
cjbprime
> And just how many “microbiology labs” are there in China that handle
> “advanced viruses like the novel coronavirus”?

> It turns out that in all of China there is only one. And this one is located
> in the Chinese city of Wuhan that just happens to be . . . the epicenter of
> the epidemic.

Is it true that bat coronaviruses are BSL-4? I read that they are BSL-2. There
are lots of BSL-2 labs.

